# Andean Cock of the Rock (Peru)



## Glenn Bartley (Sep 3, 2014)

Headed down to Peru on Friday. Excited to see these weirdos again 







Camera Model: Canon EOS 7D
Shutter speed: 1/60 sec
Aperture: 4
ISO: 800
Lens: EF600mm f/4L IS II USM


----------



## Click (Sep 3, 2014)

Strange looking bird. Nice shot Glenn.


----------



## DominoDude (Sep 3, 2014)

Glenn Bartley said:


> Headed down to Peru on Friday. Excited to see these weirdos again



Great shot!

With colour and shape like that, you should be able to spot that cock-of-the-rock easily.
Have fun and enjoy.


----------

